# ocean city 4'0 rod????



## Destinjax (Apr 18, 2014)

What do i have????
Bought an older 4'0" conventional rod made by ocean city. Has a roller tip and a ash wood butt. Total of two other guides.
Is this an old kite rod or was it just a super small trolling rod. It's very heavy (stiff). 

The only numbers I could make out was .....***040-k.


----------

